# Finally after six months... The ARTICLE!



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

Like forever ago I was talking about my interview with The Las Vegas Review Journal. It seemed like it was never going to come out.  Finally, on Mother's Day, it was released.  I could not have asked for a better day to open the Sunday paper and see the article. ♥

Mom Takes Matters into Her Own Hands 
http://www.lvrj.com/living/18841419.html

Woo!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Wow!  Good for you!  I read the whole thing...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

W00T! Way to go Lane!  :!:


----------



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## gallerygirl (May 21, 2008)

Way to go Lane!!!  Great article and hey....is that a tog mold in the background??  lol.  That was a nice Mother's Day.  k


----------



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

Actually that is a mold my hubby made me. Very simple. I had to retire it about a month ago... Boo. Still wanting a TOG tho....


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

Great article, nice & long. Wonderful plug about wedding/party favors! What a nice surprise for you!


----------



## Chay (May 21, 2008)

Great article! Have you had any new customers saying they read about you in the paper?


----------



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

The first week after the article came out I had about three to six new customers every day! It has gone down quite a bit this week. I've had TONS of requests for shampoos, conditioners, lotions etc...

I've been super busy but LOVIN' it!

Thank you again everyone who checked out the article!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I just read the article Lane and I really admire you! You go!!!

Greg


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 21, 2008)

WOW that is great Lane!  I want to live in AZ!!!  Congrats girl!!


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

awesome article lane!!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (May 21, 2008)

That was a very interesting article, I didn't think it was very long at all.  So how is the skin infliction with your son now, if you don't mind me asking?  Did you find that great recipe that helped solve it?  I'm very glad for you and wish you well!


----------



## digit (May 22, 2008)

Woo-hoo!!!!!! Great article. Fit really well with Mother's day since it was looking for help for your son that led you to this.

Hope the orders keep rolling in!

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (May 22, 2008)

I just read the article so that is kewl! Congrats


----------



## Lane (May 23, 2008)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> That was a very interesting article, I didn't think it was very long at all.  So how is the skin infliction with your son now, if you don't mind me asking?  Did you find that great recipe that helped solve it?  I'm very glad for you and wish you well!


 His skin is sooo much better! It really wasn't one single recipe that "fixed"  it. I think for the most part. it is what we don't put on his skin that helps. I make a pure olive/palm/canola soap for him and I use straight shea butter on his skin. I just started using an all organic shampoo (a base that I add wheat protein and avocado oil to) for his hair instead of my CP soaps and it makes his hair soooo soft. 

Thank you to everyone who has been checking out my article! You guys ROCK!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 28, 2008)

Sweet!!  Congrats, that was a great article!


----------

